# Canon to finally bring a successor to the Cinema EOS C200



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 5, 2022)

> New Cinema EOS products have been few and far between over the last couple of years. The last camera added to the lineup (not including the EOS R5 C), was the Cinema EOS C70.
> We have been told that 2023 will see the introduction of multiple Cinema EOS cameras.
> The first one will be the Canon Cinema EOS C200 Mark II, and we have some infomration about it.
> One of the more interesting bits of information is the ability to easily switch between EF and RF mounts. We’re told that the EF mount comes off to reveal the RF mount.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Very intrigued.


----------



## cpreston (Jul 5, 2022)

So, it is a C300 MKIII with and RF mount. I wonder what they will remove to reduce the price. Maybe the rear expansion port. Or maybe Canon will just do what they did with the XF705 and the XF605 and release a better camera for less money.


----------



## Twinix (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks promising.


----------



## BroderLund (Jul 5, 2022)

So essenically a C300 III with RF mount and named bumbed down to C200 II. Got it. Hopefully they will not limit the codecs like they did on the C200. Likely not as the C70 has a nice variety of codecs and has the same sensor.


----------



## stetson628 (Jul 5, 2022)

> One of the more interesting bits of information is the ability to easily switch between EF and RF mounts. We’re told that the EF mount comes off to reveal the RF mount.



Interesting... so it... comes with an adapter?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2022)

stetson628 said:


> Interesting... so it... comes with an adapter?


No, no, no. It comes with a removable adjunct mount conversion apparatus. That's not the same thing as an adapter, at all.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 5, 2022)

Whats the point. a smaller but not too small c300 mkiii? We already have the c70. Might as well drop the price on the c300 mkiii. The cinema line is going to get redundant with this and a r7c unless canon is being nice and price conscious for once. Basically cameras for all wallet sizes
.


----------



## byjohnburns (Jul 5, 2022)

Kind of excited, kind of weird? I have a C300 III and already felt like the C70 was cannibalizing it a bit. This is... the same camera, with a swappable EF-RF mount, presumably a smaller but still modular body design, and I'd also guess a lower price. So now you've got three cameras with the same sensor and not much difference beyond body design. 

I hope this is announced in tandem with the C300 IV, and I hope the C300 IV remains a 4K S35 camera, but samples from a 5.9K sensor for sharper resolution.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2022)

Man, there are a lot of video-flavored bodies. It seems each R series camera needs its C version, and in the cine line, there needs to be at least three levels of stratification across at three form factors. The market for video cameras must be freaking enormous. 

At least the crop-loving stills guys got their R7.

The news story from a few months back about Canon releasing 32 new lenses may make more sense. They certainly haven't been keeping pace with that suggested cadence with normal RF lenses. Perhaps taking existing designs and using Neuro's "adjunct mount conversion apparati" across a dozen lenses for crop sensors, and then doing the same to create some price-juiced "cine" versions could knock down that number by a couple dozen.


----------



## padam (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm guessing there will be a new EF adapter that can be mounted more securely, just like the 0.71x focal reducer.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 5, 2022)

This looks like a hard pass. Canon’s engineering team took lazy pills on this one. Why would anyone bother with the C300 Mk iii? I think the C200 Mk II model can be skipped. 

What happened to that box camera that was supposed to be coming? That, with built in NDs… A real world 14 stops of dynamic range… Decent preamps and a good wireless solution and it will sell like hotcakes. Oh and can we get a 4:3 sensor?… That doesn’t crop in? I’m prefectly happy deciding in post if I want to crop the image to 17:9 or 16:9 or whatever.


----------



## robotfist (Jul 5, 2022)

So they’re basically releasing the camera the C300 III should have been, lol. They sure better update the C300 if they do this.


----------



## VideoYeti (Jul 5, 2022)

DBounce said:


> This looks like a hard pass. Canon’s engineering team took lazy pills on this one. Why would anyone bother with the C300 Mk iii? I think the C200 Mk II model can be skipped.
> 
> What happened to that box camera that was supposed to be coming? That, with built in NDs… A real world 14 stops of dynamic range… Decent preamps and a good wireless solution and it will sell like hotcakes. Oh and can we get a 4:3 sensor?… That doesn’t crop in? I’m prefectly happy deciding in post if I want to crop the image to 17:9 or 16:9 or whatever.


I'm also waiting on the box camera, last I heard there would be something in August for it? Not holding my breath, but still holding out hope. I rented a C70 and loved it, so if that box camera is something that will actually exist in the next couple of years I would think about a C70 and this new C200 MK II as a pair in the future. Currently with an original C200 and a R5. R5 has been pretty good about not overheating too much on my, and I've had it since release. But this summer has been brutal in Kentucky and it's starting to be a handicap when shooting 60fps run-and-gun on the Ronin RS 2! My next camera will for sure be RF mount, and it will be hard not to get one that doesn't have NDs built-in. 

Has ANYONE heard anything else on the box camera, the Canon EOS C5?


----------



## jvillain (Jul 5, 2022)

When does the new C300 come out?


----------



## Jeremey (Jul 5, 2022)

jvillain said:


> When does the new C300 come out?


I have been waiting what seems like a very long time for the updated C300/C500/C700 announcements and ability to purchase. Unsure if I’m going with FF again (currently on a pair of 500’s) or back to S35 but once the official specs are dropped I’ll be able to decide from there.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 5, 2022)

Our main interview A and B cameras at work are a pair of C200s. We're expecting to replace them in the next year, so if we can replace them with the C200 Mark II, that will be perfect.

We have the C70 and EOS R5C for B-Roll and gimbal cameras, but we love the additional ports and viewfinder on the C200 for interviews and livestreams. SDI is a must when you're running several hundred feet of cables to a Blackmagic ATEM switcher. 

The perfect thing about this is, if it's the same sensor as the C70 and C300 Mark III, it will let our interview cameras(C200s) match our b-roll cameras(C70) perfectly. I'm good with that. Add in RF mount accessibility and, I would presume, EF-RF speedbooster accessibility, and this is basically the perfect camera for what we need at the moment.


----------



## rontele7 (Jul 6, 2022)

DBounce said:


> What happened to that box camera that was supposed to be coming? That, with built in NDs… A real world 14 stops of dynamic range… Decent preamps and a good wireless solution and it will sell like hotcakes. Oh and can we get a 4:3 sensor?… That doesn’t crop in? I’m prefectly happy deciding in post if I want to crop the image to 17:9 or 16:9 or whatever.



The C300iii body is 6x6x5.5. How much more of a box do you need?


----------



## robotfist (Jul 6, 2022)

I wonder if this will be announced in conjunction with a sensor/mount swap on the C300 III and C500 II? That would make sense. There was a rumor on this site a little while ago about Canon offering a sensor swap for the C300/C500, akin to how Red used to update the internal circuitry of their cameras while letting you keep the same body.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 7, 2022)

Jeremey said:


> I have been waiting what seems like a very long time for the updated C300/C500/C700 announcements and ability to purchase. Unsure if I’m going with FF again (currently on a pair of 500’s) or back to S35 but once the official specs are dropped I’ll be able to decide from there.


A ball has the same height, width and depth, but it’s not a cube. See how that works?


----------



## Jeremey (Jul 7, 2022)

DBounce said:


> A ball has the same height, width and depth, but it’s not a cube. See how that works?


Not really…I didn’t mention anything about a “cube” or dimensions. Pretty sure you used the incorrect quote…see how THAT works?


----------



## DBounce (Jul 7, 2022)

rontele7 said:


> The C300iii body is 6x6x5.5. How much more of a box do you need?


A ball has the same height, width and depth… but it’s not a cube.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 7, 2022)

Jeremey said:


> Not really…I didn’t mention anything about a “cube” or dimensions. Pretty sure you used the incorrect quote…see how THAT works?


You are correct. I’m not sure how I ended up quoting you? It was intended as a reply to the post before yours. He claimed the C300 was a box camera. Which it clearly is not.


----------



## rontele7 (Jul 7, 2022)

DBounce said:


> You are correct. I’m not sure how I ended up quoting you? It was intended as a reply to the post before yours. He claimed the C300 was a box camera. Which it clearly is not.



??

The C300iii is very clearly not a sphere. 5 of its 6 surfaces are effectively flat. Which makes it a cube.

Why is the slightly textured 6th surface of theC300iii preventing you from doing your work?

Sounds like you just have G.A.S. by another metric.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 8, 2022)

rontele7 said:


> ??
> 
> The C300iii is very clearly not a sphere. 5 of its 6 surfaces are effectively flat. Which makes it a cube.
> 
> ...


Two points: 
• There are way more than 6 surfaces
• “Effectively flat” is not flat.

By your definition the c70 also qualifies… heck just about everything qualifies. All cameras are “effectively” some sort of cuboid. But I think you understand the difference… or not?

As for GAS… it would have to bring more than a cube shape to win my money.


----------



## rontele7 (Jul 9, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Two points:
> • There are way more than 6 surfaces
> • “Effectively flat” is not flat.
> 
> ...



The C70 is rectangular, because it's wider than it is deep. C300 is the shape of a cube. Lol. Maybe you should rent one? 

Regardless, it's a pretty perfect camera as-is, which would explain why it's super popular. Amazing images and a joy of a camera to use!


----------



## Jeremey (Jul 9, 2022)

rontele7 said:


> Regardless, it's a pretty perfect camera as-is, which would explain why it's super popular. Amazing images and a joy of a camera to use!


I can’t disagree! It’s why I’m hoping they don’t change much of the body / layout on the new generation; just additional capabilities. The C500 MkII has honestly been one of the best and most flexible camera systems I have ever worked with and this is coming from someone who owns a C70 and owned and sold an Alexa Mini and Amira. The C500 / C300 just offer a lot; RAW when needed and XFAVC for long-form docu-style and the AF, NDs, XLR…it’s just very capable. I’m not saying I’d be mad if they made the Canon “Komodo” but that ot just an “improved capability” version of the current body style to replace my pair of C500’d would easily get my money.


----------



## vishaltpt (Jul 17, 2022)

*With the launch of this rumored C200II, Canon will have 3 cameras with the same sensor, C300III,C70,C200II, too much crowding. Man Canon believes in this sensor so much!! But this sensor, to be honest is almost 3-4 years old technology.

As compared to the C200 body form, I much prefer the C100 style with a built in EVF. 

Built in EVF is a must for fast paced outdoor shooting,Documetary style shooting, in bright sunlight when the flippy screen is of no use. Without EVF, You need an external monitor, which just bulks up the setup.The compositions are much precise when you compose through an EVF and it also offers that third point of contact for added stability of the camera.

The C70 should have had a built in EVF.Hopefully the upcoming C200,C90,C50 etc. will be Full frame with a built in EVF. Canon doesn't have a FF equivalent of the Sony FX6, the C70 with speed booster has some purple cast issues. Sony FX6 (even though it doesn't do RAW like the C70) is a much more popular camera with rental houses for its solid 4K & excellent low light that the FF sensor offers. 

The rumored C200II seems already dated before Launch!*


----------



## Rawzza (Aug 28, 2022)

I highly doubt there will ever be a C200mkii. The C200 was one of canons most deliberately crippled cameras. Even now it could be improved with Raw Lite LT with a 10:1 compression which is much better then the massive 3:1 it currently has. Debatably it could also have had 10bit mp4 added as well. These updates will never come and the camera will remain valueless at 1:3 of the original price and dropping. My point is why would any one trust it. I’ll bet it’ll be a C300 R or something like that.


----------

